# Nexgrill Offset smoker



## George C Maupin (Jun 17, 2019)

So I turn to the masters of the pit the kings of the smoke. So here is the story I told my wife that I wanted a new smoker for fathers day and she went and ordered me https://www.homedepot.com/p/Nexgrill-29-in-Barrel-Charcoal-Grill-Smoker-in-Black-810-0029/306148311 We have been fighting over this for almost a week. So returning it is not an option. I have already added the high temp gasket and some BGE gasket. I tried smoking some ribs yesterday and I had to finish them in the oven. Any help on how to make lemonade out of lemons would be very helpful.


----------



## JJS (Jun 17, 2019)

What issues are you having with it?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 17, 2019)

We need more details.  What were your complaints, and why did you have to finish in the oven?


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2019)

Not getting to temp? What is the issue?


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 18, 2019)

My smoking mate bought one of these and is also having hard time making & keeping temp, we threw a welding blanket over it and it made a big difference.

He also changed to heat beads instead of charcoal.

Might help?


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> My smoking mate bought one of these and is also having hard time making & keeping temp, we threw a welding blanket over it and it made a big difference.
> 
> He also changed to heat beads instead of charcoal.
> 
> Might help?



Heat beads. I haven't heard of those before. I did a quick read. And they sound interesting. I'll need to see if I can get them on this side of the pond.


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 18, 2019)

Maybe briquettes over your way? they seem to hold steadier & longer lasting temp. 

https://heatbeads.com.au/products/

Normally I use charcoal & wood for my smokers.

What did you use for cooking the ribs or normally use.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Maybe briquettes over your way? they seem to hold steadier & longer lasting temp.
> 
> https://heatbeads.com.au/products/
> 
> ...



They don't seem to have any of their products over this way. I have a charcoal smoker. And add wood chips to it. Most of my smokes lately have been on my electric smoker.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 18, 2019)

You just need some practice with it. Try modest stuff like chicken pieces to get the hang of it.

Offsets do want a lot of attention. You'll get to know each other.


----------



## George C Maupin (Jun 18, 2019)

Getting the smoker up to temp and holding temp. I will be needing to add a second temp gage grate level but the one that came with the smoker barely got over 200 .


----------



## George C Maupin (Jun 18, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> We need more details.  What were your complaints, and why did you have to finish in the oven?


Could not hold a temp and my family was getting hungry


----------



## whollyschmitz (May 18, 2020)

I've had the same issues. I have a really tough time keeping the coals above 200. I sometimes will have to light up a second chimney of hot coals to add and that will give me like 45 min of heat. I'm trying to use a welding blanket, I think its helping a little bit. but not a ton. Is that just because this grill is not super high quality, with another smoker do people have this same problem?


----------



## JWFokker (May 18, 2020)

Lump charcoal burns hotter than briquettes/heat beads. Wood burns hotter than lump. Open your exhaust damper fully and even crack the firebox door if you need to get more air to the fire. Can you post an image of the intake vent? It's probably undersized.

Regardless of how poorly it built, you should be able to get it up to 250-300 with lump charcoal and wood chunks.


----------

